# Kernel mit initrd erstellen

## norbert

Hallo,

habe gentoo 1.3b jetzt erfolgreich installiert auf einem PPro SMP System

von ALR. Ich würde mir gern einen eigenen SMP Kernel bauen, den ich

mit allen benötigten Treibern booten kann und so die rescue.gz als

Rettungssystem nutzen kann. Welche Option muss ich aktivieren, damit

ich die initrd nutzen kann???

Die Option CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y in der .config Datei habe ich gesetzt und in der menu.lst steht: 

  title=Install

  root (hd0,0)

  kernel (hd0,0)/gentoo-1.3a/bzImage.neu initrd=(hd0,0)/gentoo-1.3a/rescue.gz vga=ask 

Trotzdem wird immer das installierte System gebootet.

Danke für die Hilfe,

Norbert

PS: Gibt es eine Suchfunktion für die Foren??? Wenn ja, wo?

----------

## maystorm

 *norbert wrote:*   

> PS: Gibt es eine Suchfunktion für die Foren??? Wenn ja, wo?

 

Search findest Du ziemlich weit oben auf jeder Forumsseite, rechts neben FAQ, sonst hier: https://forums.gentoo.org/search.php

Sorry, zu Deiner eigentlichen Frage müsste jemand anderes was sagen....

----------

## Deever

Hmmm...ich hab ja net wirklich plan davon aber enthält deine initrd nen executable 'linuxrc'?

----------

